# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  ku, dhe pse.....

## skender76

Pershenetje.Ne nje qytet te vogel ndodhen vetem dy berber.Nje turist qe kalote per her te pare ne ket qytet vendos qe te priste floket.Ai vuri re se njeri berber kishte beberhanen teper moderne dhe vete berberi ishte i qethur teper mir.Ndersa berberi tjeter ishte i qethur teper keq dhe berberhanen nuk e kishte ne kushte te mira.Ndersa cmimet i kishin te dy njelloj.Simas jush ku zgjodhi te qethej turisti, dhe pse?????

----------


## Borix

> dhe vete berberi ishte i qethur teper mir.


Meqenese qyteti ka vetem dy berbere, atehere ky berber me berberhane moderne eshte qethur tek ai tjetri, qe na qethka keq. Keshtu qe, meqe turistit i pelqeu stili i flokeve te berberit modern, shkoj tek ky qe te tjeret thone se qeth keq. Ky eshte nje paradoks, sigurisht.

----------


## DjiLiroz

Une do e zgjedhja  berberin e vjeter per arsye se :

*Berberi modern e ka qethur berberin e vjeter do te thote e ka qethur keq
*Berberi i vjeter e ka qethur berberin modern do te thot e ka qethu shum mir

 Keshtu i bie se berberi i vjeter din te prej me mir floket se berberi modern
    A ESHTE KJO PERGJOGJA?

----------


## skender76

Bravooo Borix.....Brvoooo DjiLiroz........te sakte te dy.

----------


## DjiLiroz

ke ndonje tjeter kjo me pelqu mjaft na trego edhe ndonje por jo ato qe jan bere ndonje me te veqant di apo sdi?

----------


## Borix

Kot nga kurioziteti, kjo teme te pelqeu se i gjete pergjigjen e sakte, apo sepse vete paradoksi i paraqitur nga skenderi ishte interesant?

----------


## DjiLiroz

Ne fillim mendova se po pyste se cilin preferon ti te qethesh por me pas e pash PSE dhe me interesonte pergjigja.
Por si ne shumicen e lojerave dhe rebuseve pergjigjja ipet ne fillim si kur thot 
NE QYTET ISHIN DY BERBERHONE ketu menjhere e kutpon pergjiogjen dmth kta te dy me nejri tjetrin...
une keshtu e gej pergjigjen po ti si e gete?

----------


## Borix

edhe une ashtu.

----------


## skender76

> ke ndonje tjeter kjo me pelqu mjaft na trego edhe ndonje por jo ato qe jan bere ndonje me te veqant di apo sdi?


Me te vecant........do mundohem. Borix, komplimente per mnyren e perceptimit.

----------


## DjiLiroz

flm skendro

----------

